# Best drugstore moisturizer for oily skin?



## RaysGirl021209 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey, I have really oily skin and sometimes I will get 2-4 pimples on my face but I think it is because of the weather. I break out more in the Summer. I need something that won't make me look greasy or shiny. Thanks! I am currently using Cerave Moisturizing Lotion. Is there anything better? Non-comedogenic?


----------



## berryLOVE (Aug 5, 2010)

Heyy,
I have really oily skin too... unfortunately mine is all year around. The drugstore moisturizer I found that works best for me is Cetaphil for dry skin.

I know its for dry skin but it controls my oils and pimples. I only use a pea size for my whole face.

Hope you find something that helps you.


----------



## Junkie (Aug 5, 2010)

Right now, I've found that the simpler it is, the better. 

I use Eucerin Extra Protective Facial Moisturizer w/ SPF 30.

Its great and very pure - doctors and pharmacists use it to "cut" their topical ointments and stuff - to use as a filler to the other medicinal agents they use (like Hydrocortizone and Benzoyl Peroxide).

Its non-comodogenic, frangrance free, non-irritating, and clinically safe for sensitive skin. Very light-weight and non-greasy. 

I use it under my make-up - right after I get out of the shower.


----------



## thiscarmen (Aug 8, 2010)

If you have Vichy in your drugstore, I'd recommend the Vichy Normaderm moisturizer.  I love it!  It doesn't break me out, and it stays matte for the whole day.


----------

